# What train did I just see?



## Train Curions (Sep 7, 2017)

In East Haven, CT, around 11:30am, I saw an Amtrak engine pulling four rail cars that said something to the effect of "Courtesy of the Connecticut DOT".

What was this? Too far east for Metro North. Pulled by an Amtrak engine but definitely not Acela or a Regional.


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 7, 2017)

Connecticut purchased several locomotives from Amtrak for their commuter service on the NEC, that sounds a lot like what you described.


----------



## Train Curions (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks, I thought that purchase never panned out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Maverickstation (Sep 8, 2017)

Those are the Shore Line East commuter trains that run from New Haven to New London. You will see the Amtrak engines wit them and some other engines in vintage NHRR livery.

Ken


----------



## PVD (Sep 8, 2017)

they have a bunch of P40s that all started with Amtrak, but some of them did a stint at NJT before they made it CT The NH painted ones are GP40 type


----------

